

Ask HN: best outsourced QA testing service / practice? - RockyMcNuts

Had an frustrating experience with a vendor's web site and would like to point them toward outsourced load-testing and QA testing services.<p>Seems to me there should be a service that lets you create test scripts to run against your website, then run them in numerous available browser platforms, then run n simultaneous requests with those scripts as a load test, and report back.<p>Like LoadRunner as a service for web sites.<p>Anything like that exist? Or what's best practice to avoid giving cranky clients like me aneurysms with a non-functional web site?
======
ngenworks
Hey Rocky,

We, aka nGen Works, launched a service this year called QCat which manages all
browser based testing. Clients can even sign up for a monthly service to
proactively test as new browsers come out.

I'm sure there are other services, but ours is <http://qcat.ngenworks.com>.

Hope this helps!

------
snyff
<https://saucelabs.com/> perhaps?

